# 721 miracle!



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I just returned from a week out of the country. Just before leaving, I put 17 programs in my 721, expecting about 1/2 to be skipped or shortened to 12 seconds or so. When I returned, all 17 recordings were perfect!

In future program releases I'd expect reports like this to be commonplace, but with the current "buggy" release, I'd call this a miracle!  

- Bill


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Maybe your 721 is telling you that maybe you should go away more.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I have been lucky also. I have been traveling extensively and was happy to see Sopranos, Survivor and my other shows have been taped. So glad I haven't been hit by the 721 bugs that others have seen. (Hope I didn't just temp the Karma gods as the season finale of Sopranos was supposed to tape yesterday and I won't be home from the UK until Thurs!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sampatterson _
> *I have been lucky also. I have been traveling extensively and was happy to see Sopranos, Survivor and my other shows have been taped. So glad I haven't been hit by the 721 bugs that others have seen. (Hope I didn't just temp the Karma gods as the season finale of Sopranos was supposed to tape yesterday and I won't be home from the UK until Thurs!!!!!!!!!) *


Not to nitpic, but I almost have my Wife and Kids trained to say recorded instead of "TAPED" when referring to recording events on our two 501's. I realize you as well as most others are used to using that term, but it is not correct.

How are people without PVR's or Digital Recorders ever going to learn what wonderful devices Digital Recorders are if we ourselves continue to use the term "TAPED" when referring to recordings on our Digital Boxes. They will never quite understand unless we educate them.

John


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnL _
> *Not to nitpic, but I almost have my Wife and Kids trained to say recorded instead of "TAPED" when referring to recording events*


I do the same thing with my family, but then find from time-to-time, unless I'm seriously thinking about what I'm saying, I'll also say "taped". This is a difficult habit to break!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Not to nitpick, John, but you are definitely nitpicking here.  BTW, we're glad to hear you have your wife 'trained'. I'm sure many of us would like to know how you accomplished that impossible feat! :lol:

Sam, have a safe :angel: flight home.


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

I still catch myself saying 'Tivoed'. It has a nice ring to it. I supposd I could say that I "dished CSI last night," but that doesn't sound nearly as cool. PVR'd?
Funny, what's the first thing I do after buying Tivo stock? Sell my Tivo unit and buy a 721.


----------

